# Opera Browser Address Bar Spoofing Vulnerability



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Opera Browser Address Bar Spoofing Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12162

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12162/

CRITICAL:
Moderately critical

IMPACT:
Spoofing

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Opera 7.x
http://secunia.com/product/761/

DESCRIPTION:
bitlance winter has discovered a vulnerability in the Opera browser,
which potentially can be exploited by malicious people to conduct
phishing attacks against a user.

The problem is that Opera fails to update the address bar if a web
page is opened using the "window.open" function and then "replaced"
using the "location.replace" function. This causes Opera to display
the URL of the first website while loading the content of the second
website.

This has been confirmed using Opera version 7.53.

This is a variant of the following issues:
SA12028
SA11901
SA11532

NOTE: A PoC (Proof of Concept) exploit is available.

SOLUTION:
Do not follow links from untrusted websites.

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
bitlance winter

OTHER REFERENCES:
SA12028:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12028/

SA11901:
http://secunia.com/advisories/11901/

SA11532:
http://secunia.com/advisories/11532/


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi JG,

I know you probably don't hear this, but wanted you to know that we (those of us just learing and tackling the easier security issues at this time) appreciate all the sticky notes that you give and post for our usage. Thanks for your work, it is appreciated. 

Mark


----------

